# key switch honda 724



## erniechaulk (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey guys, just picked up a older honda 724 , starts and runs fine but turning the key switch she wont shut off, may be a broken wire, never looked at it yet, just wondering if theres a way to hook up a kill switch to it and if so where do I run the wires, to the coil maybe,thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Maybe the switch itself is gone with the Schwinn. I would check that first before redoing everything. Anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum Ernie ! and i agree with PS, have a look to see whats going on before you start running wires. could be as simple as a $10 ope key switch from princess auto.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is my post from another thread. 



JnC said:


> If replacing the kill switch hasnt solved the issue then the issue is with wire that goes to the ignition coil. Here is what your ignition coil looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erniechaulk (Nov 28, 2016)

*928 pics*








Ok Guys im going to haul the cover off in a bit, im out blowing snow with my 928 , we got dumped on pretty good on west coast of Newfoundland and stormy out still, I was trying to upload a few pics but can seem to be able to do


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

erniechaulk said:


> Hey guys, just picked up a older honda 724 , starts and runs fine but turning the key switch she wont shut off, may be a broken wire, never looked at it yet, just wondering if theres a way to hook up a kill switch to it and if so where do I run the wires, to the coil maybe,thanks


Do you have the electric start or pull-start only model? Can you also confirm you have a Canadian-spec machine? 

I can send you some troubleshooting help. FYI, if the switch has failed, it is easy to replace.


----------



## erniechaulk (Nov 28, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have the electric start or pull-start only model? Can you also confirm you have a Canadian-spec machine?
> 
> I can send you some troubleshooting help. FYI, if the switch has failed, it is easy to replace.


Its Canadian Robert and pull start, thanks approx 10-12 years ols


----------

